# A soldier's request from Iraq



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

1ST Infantry Division 
- Army -  * SGT Matthew A Kiefer
B CO 201st FSB
OIF II Camp Warhorse
APO AE 09392 * 
(Use address exactly as shown.) (5)  Added here: *19 November 2004* 
Where in *Iraq*: *Near Baqubah* (1) 
Contact for approx number of *Males*: *10* (2) 
Contact for approx number of *Females*: *5* (2) 
Expected to leave *Iraq*: *01 Mar 2005* (3)
Restrictions to this address: Here (4)
  NOTE: For the holidays, be SURE to add "*Attn: Any Soldier*" under *YOUR* name in *YOUR* return address! 

From the Soldier: 

*19 Nov 2004:*










Hello All, 
I'm supporting a Platoon with 15 Soldiers we do have 110 and 220 electricity we live in metal connexs food is not really a issue but snacks are always good. We have microwave's and a place to wash clothes. We are with the 201st FSB we provide support to 3rd Brigade and we are the Headquarters platoon we handle all the mail and as of lately we have seen a decline in the amount of mail coming in and when my soldiers don't receive anything and the rest of the company does it's kills the morale a little plus we have lost a lot of morale from being here over 8 months now so whatever you can send to help that would be great cookies candy books dvd cd's ok well thanks for taking the time to care Matt


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

Can I help you out an any way. Are u sure that you can send a package not addressed to any one person?


----------

